# OT - yao is mvp



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dunno if these images will turn up or not


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

loL ... with them stats his MVP for sure


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

live 06 sux, but anyways, did you play these?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Attack of the Homer


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye .. i like live 06


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

no free throws?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

nup... never got fouled ever...tmac took like 20 FT's that game


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

nba2k6 all the way...much better game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> nup... never got fouled ever...tmac took like 20 FT's that game


yao is too soft


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

lol, We all love video games, I always have myself as a player and score more than 100 pts. I love that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> nba2k6 all the way...much better game.


hell yeah


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

live is where its at. better graphics and more set plays


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> nba2k6 all the way...much better game.


+1


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> hell yeah


2K6 all the way


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

2k6 takes it home was just playin it with mates today, i suffered a demoralising 26pt defeat  but then managed to pull off a 30pt win with T-Mac and Yao leading the charge :biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol play live dunk contest  its sick
throw it off the cameras, catch it, windmill between the legs dunk


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Attack of the Homer


:rofl:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yao has a good potential to become an excellent candidate for the mvp but if he hasnt got the support next to him then he doesnt have a chance


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> nba2k6 all the way...much better game.


What a pity,never get a Play Station.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Attack of the Homer


:rofl: 
:clap:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Attack of the Homer


Well played!Well played!Does the man speak Spanish or Portuguese,couldn't catch him without the subtitles,lol.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Some Indian dialect. Probably Hindi.


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

Live


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Attack of the Homer


This is so going into my sig.. lol


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

LIVE is a horrible game, i can't stand playing it. 2K6 is the more realistic game and that's what i go for. They had potential with the "Freestyle Superstar" moves but the moment i saw Yao doing moves at the goal like hes tmac or kobe, i couldn't stand it anymore. If anyone has seen clips of 2K7 for the 360, it looks amazing. They have signature shots and moves. :clap: Something i've been dreaming to see in a basketball videogame.


----------

